# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Supprimer cho vocal d'un fichier audio

## maadadi

Bonjour

j'ai un fichier audio d'une interview. Malheureusement y'a de l'echo vocal lorsque l'un des 2 intervenants se met  parler . Ce qui fait que l'on ne comprend rien

Existe-til un logiciel qui permet miraculeusement de reduire cet effet d'echo?
Avec Audacity j'ai essay de mettre 0 et 0 dans les valeurs pour l'effet "echo" mais cela ne se lance pas . Cela se lance seulement quand je met des valeurs superieures  2 . Et bien sur cela ne corrige rien.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## wax78

> Avec Audacity j'ai essay de mettre 0 et 0 dans les valeurs pour l'effet "echo" mais cela ne se lance pas . Cela se lance seulement quand je met des valeurs superieures  2 . Et bien sur cela ne corrige rien.


L'effet cho est la pour rajouter de l'cho et non l'inverse ^^ a serait trop beau...

----------

